# .........editding post headers?



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Seems this place is being censored. 
Whyfor?
Yakabout got you scared?
I'm cancelling my account here.
I urge all other sane democratically minded folks to follow suit.
I't s been fun, but I get better info in other places thanks!


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i thought it was a game of join the dots...hey i got it too...maybe it's measles?????


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

y a k a b o u t was what was meant to be where the dots are.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

nice one astro. I think it's not the measles but an incurable rash


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

wow.. looks like the green eyed monster is stealing words! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :twisted: :twisted:

You have to be real careful with that monster, next thing you know it steals your manhood!

I'd recommend exorcism, immediately. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

mullumbimbyakker said:


> I think it's not the measles but an incurable rash


really...better find some ointment then...


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

ooooo, I wonder when they'll steal the rest of my words? Must be awfully word needy. . . WTF are they afraid of teh internetz for?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Astro said:


> mullumbimbyakker said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's not the measles but an incurable rash
> ...


Ointment won't work for an incurable rash.. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:  

Actually I would recommend going with a more natural alternative. Essential oils are curing all kinds of things these days.

Did you know if you put some peppermint oil on a cotton bud and draw a circle around an ant, it will stay within the circle?

If it can do that to ants, imagine what else it can do!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Snoskred said:


> Ointment won't work for an incurable rash.. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:
> 
> Actually I would recommend going with a more natural alternative. Essential oils are curing all kinds of things these days.
> 
> ...


so if i put a ring of peppermint oil around the dots it won't spread????


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Astro said:


> so if i put a ring of peppermint oil around the dots it won't spread????


I just tried it, and it seemed to work.

Plus my computer screen now smells minty fresh!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

minty fresh....drool...


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

mullumbimbyakker said:


> y a k a b o u t was what was meant to be where the dots are.


Its funny your site is still in your Sig.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

that wont last long.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Shorty said:


> mullumbimbyakker said:
> 
> 
> > y a k a b o u t was what was meant to be where the dots are.
> ...


jakes the new kid on the block, hasn't got the history some of us have...not yet anyway...


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

Has anyone been abducted by aliens lately???? Any UFO sightings over northern NSW???? :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Why would anybody which to edit yakabout ? Might be an autocensor mistake ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Yaker, Northern Rivers would never cease to amaze. Abductions? Not to my knowledge. . .yet. The place is full of...er.. freaks. Some may have been to the mothership though.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Shorty said:


> Might be an autocensor mistake ?


if only that was true....


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Shorty said:


> Why would anybody which to edit ......... ? Might be an autocensor mistake ?


Well, it is a sad but old story.. it might go something like this..

Once upon a time, there was a pub out in the country, and slowly word got out about this pub and people hung out there and it was all cool and stuff..

But then, some people who hung out at that pub started thinking it might be kinda fun to have their own pub - and why not, its a free country, right? But then the original pub people felt sad, threatened, and slightly jealous as the second pub began to find success and be fairly popular..

So they decided that if they could just pretend the second pub did not exist, and to prevent the people talking about that pub, they put in a word censor..

and then when people who hung out in the original pub heard about it, they shook their heads, and wondered why anyone would be so silly - there's plenty of room in the country for more than one pub, right?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

The thing is, the interweb is basically made up of pubs, and if people don't like one, they can just go off to the other one. Its a fact of life. So people need to try and make sure they don't upset all the people who visit their pub.. and I have to say censoring the name of the other pub is probably not a good start! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Astro,,Well i remember the last time a "mistake" was made we lost moderator Kraley,,maybe somethings flared up again..


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Somebody please remind me what year this is, and what medium we are using, and wh *owns* kayak fishing ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

mullumbimbyakker said:


> Somebody please remind me what year this is,


Is this like the test they give people when you have a concussion? Ok, so it is 2009, right?



mullumbimbyakker said:


> and what medium we are using,


I believe this is the interweb.. right? 



mullumbimbyakker said:


> and wh *owns* kayak fishing ?


Oh that one is easy.. I could tell you, but then I would have to kill you..  :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Points one and two are indeed very accurate, might want to pass that upstairs to management. Point three? We all own this sport, It is ours. It doesn't belong to AKFF. We are the sport. It happens outside of this whole bunch of rubbish. There should be a whole lotta lovin between all these parties. We should be family. AKFF is like the nasty Uncle that spanks you with the strap for saying a naughty word. I think these mods may have had very bad things happen in their childhood.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Well i think its a tricky one,,Josh has a great blog but it is also marketing tool and promotes a certain brand of kayak and products,,so its an advertising medium and breaches some rules somewhere ,,,

AKKF lost the last battle and a long time moderator resigned,will be interesting to see how this pans out,,


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Shorty said:


> Well i think its a tricky one,,Josh has a great blog but it is also marketing tool and promotes a certain brand of kayak and products,,so its an advertising medium and breaches some rules somewhere ,,,
> 
> AKKF lost the last battle and a long time moderator resigned,will be interesting to see how this battle goes,,,


I don't really see how anyone can say that - if that is the case, then my blog also promotes a certain brand of kayak and products, and so does every trip report everyone posts, and every time someone mentions the kayak they own or a lure they use, that is a promotion?

There doesn't have to be a battle, we can all get along if everyone is willing.. 

If the bimbos in beauty pageants can organise world peace, surely a bunch of yakkers can? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Josh always posts a report about my trip on my Viking Espri when I post one on my own blog when I have a decent session, so your point is? His blog is better than great for a start. AKFF would be better of looking at what he does to improve what they do. Classic cutting down the tall poppy.


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

mullumbimbyakker said:


> Josh always posts a report about my trip on my Viking Espri when I post one on my own blog when I have a decent session, so your point is? His blog is better than great for a start. AKFF would be better of looking at what he does to improve what they do. Classic cutting down the tall poppy.


Dont like it get over it mate


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

mullumbimbyakker said:


> Josh always posts a report about my trip on my Viking Espri when I post one on my own blog when I have a decent session, so your point is? His blog is better than great for a start. AKFF would be better of looking at what he does to improve what they do. Classic cutting down the tall poppy.


I have found out about a lot of kayaking sites - including this forum as a matter of fact - from Josh's blog.

It works both ways - people go from there to here, people go from here to there.. but if you want to start censoring whose sites are allowed to be mentioned here on the forums without any explanation or decent reason given, it is the beginning of a very slippery slope - who knows who will be next?

It's sucky, guys. Cut it out, build a bridge, get over it, move on.  :?


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Say ya gonna go just go no loss to us guys!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

mtfisho said:


> Say ya gonna go just go no loss to us guys!


So it is a case of people having to choose one or the other? We can't choose to be members of both? :?


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Snoskred said:


> mtfisho said:
> 
> 
> > Say ya gonna go just go no loss to us guys!
> ...


Don't know mate just sick of this guy whinching


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

mtfisho said:


> Snoskred said:
> 
> 
> > mtfisho said:
> ...


You don't think maybe he has a legitimate reason to "whinch" as you put it? That a site which previously had been able to be mentioned here without any trouble now reverts to ........ out of nowhere, with no explanation or letting people know why? And it just happens to happen on the same day that site opens some forums themselves?

There are no rules saying it isn't ok to mention that site as far as I can see, so it is understandable that people are confused and "whinching".


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

What got me mate was he says his cancelling his account fine do it but not after another heap of posts come on.
Anyway there is a rule against it, its been mentioned a few times but I don't want this to start in a all in brawl!

Mitch


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

mtfisho said:


> What got me mate was he says his cancelling his account fine do it but not after another heap of posts come on.
> Anyway there is a rule against it, its been mentioned a few times but I don't want this to start in a all in brawl!
> Mitch


Which rule where? Can you paste it in here please? ;-) where it says that you cannot mention that particular website at all?


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Looking for it now but It says you cant promote other forums but websites are alright


----------

